# brute 750 choke cable problem



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Is there a way to disconnect the choke from the carbs and cap it ? One of my choke plastic retainers, for the cable,at the carb broke today.Right where the metal retainer fastens the cable to the carb. SUCKSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a tough one because the plungers have to stay seated and that's what the springs and cables help do. Can't get a new one from one of the parts houses?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*cable*

I'm sure I could get a new one,but I was hoping to ride tommorow. Fat chance. I'll look up the part and order one for next weekend's ride.If I find another way to bypass,I'll post it as a temporary fix....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I'm sure I could get a new one,but I was hoping to ride tommorow. Fat chance. I'll look up the part and order one for next weekend's ride.If I find another way to bypass,I'll post it as a temporary fix....


If you can get it to shut and keep some spring pressure on it...maybe with a rubber cap and spring under it and a hose clamp..maybe could go ride'n


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*cable*

I'll look into it first thing in the morning. It's not my nature to just buy something without the need to rip it apart again and again. LOL!!!!!


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

Just ordered one for my brute today 65 bucks, aint to bad


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*cable*

Yeah thats not to bad. I believe I saw the cable listed as the starter cable - why would'nt it be called the choke cable. Then I also saw the choke cable boots are listed separatelly - the boots are the plastic piece that goes into the carb. Let me know if your cable comes all in one with the cables and boots.And I imagine that you ordered yours from a not a Kawie dealer but a parts supply .


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

I ordered it from my local kawi dealer, not 100% sure if its a oem or not


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes you can all u have to do is take the plungers off the cable's and then seat them all the way in then fill the hole's with silicone. Let it dry good before you start the bike back up.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*choke*

I was able to install the choke piston and spring back into the carb, and I reinstalled the broken cable holder to carb plastic piece,and sealed the hole in that piece with plastic epoxy - while the broken piece was out. Then installed all back onto carb.Worked great today.The rear carb actually still had the choke connected and usable, while the front choke was bypassed. I'll order the proper parts still,and now I need a new rad fan motor as well - JOY...... Thanks guys..... Hey,let me know if that choke cable comes complete with the plastic ends/90 degree ends for the carb chokes.


----------



## THACKER (May 23, 2010)

OK WILL DO MAN


----------

